# ...but what about those wacky rules?



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Was I completley hallucinating or did the NBDL experiement with taking away the three point line, for the first three quarters and some of the fourth quarter. Didn't they do this to try and experiment to see if it would work in the NBA. Did they even implement it? Was it all talk? Am I crazy?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I honestly don't know if they even used it. The scores were pretty high in the NBDL, so I'm guessing they weren't apart of the game.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

HKF said:


> I honestly don't know if they even used it. The scores were pretty high in the NBDL, so I'm guessing they weren't apart of the game.


It seemed like a joke when it was first brought up. I'm not surprised if it never went through, but you'd think we would have at least heard that they scrapped the idea.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well I've read a few NBDL articles, but I've found that if you're not looking for them, you might not read them, because they aren't reported much. Although the NBDL site itself always links articles from around the country to it.


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

They changed the rules about the 3-point line as an experiment to see if taking out the 3 point increases scoring.

What is was actually was during the first 9 minutes of the period, no 3 point shot. With 3:00 to go in each period and in overtime, it does count.

I personally thought they could have gotten better stats by banning the 3 point shot in the first three periods, then allow it in the 4th and overtime. The way they tried was too confusing for fans.

I have heard nothing on whether or not they will definately try this again for 2005-06. I liked the concept, but I think they need to change it to standard rules on this one.


----------

